# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Marousi Wireless

## andreas

Epeidi vlepo poli kinisi sto Marousi kai eime enas akoma endiaferomenos.....

Gia osous einai sto Marousi: Meno konta sto "Aitrio" (oute 1km diagonia) - dipla stin ekklisia ton Agion Anargiron. Einai kapoios konta mou (eida kapoion konta sto statmo kai enan allo sto Megaro tou pOTE)?

Skeftome apo septemvri na agoraso exoplismo an iparxei kapoios konta mou kai mporo na sindetho. [Den vlepo dieuthinseis sto site ...]

Endiaferete kapoios gia sharing se DSL grammi? (kostos kai taxitita)

sorry ama to ekana se lathos section - eimai akoma neos sto forum an kai to diavazo kairo....

i thesi mou: http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 064&zoom=2

----------


## cp

Κάνε μια καταχώρηση στη http://www.nodedb.com και διάβασε τα FAQ
 ::

----------


## andreas

sorry alla xexasa na to kano paste
tora einai stin thesi tou  ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Endiaferete kapoios gia sharing se DSL grammi? (kostos kai taxitita)


Για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες...
Έχεις ήδη γραμμή DSL ή σκοπεύεις να αποκτήσεις?
Και από ποιά εταιρία?

----------


## andreas

Skeftome na apoktiso. Alla epeidi to kostos einai exairetika ipsilo gia 1 atomo leo na tin mirasto me merika atoma akoma kai etsi na ginei kapos kalitera i oli douleia.....

To apo pia etaireia einai mia alli istoria... Mexri stigmis dinei mono ti vivodi apoti xero. Apo septemvri logika tha dinoun kialloi... Septemvri tha xekiniso na stino to diktio - thelei kana mina pisteuo = ara apo oktovri olo kai kapoia etaireia tha exei mpei sto paixnidi

----------


## dti

Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη για να ξεκινήσεις να στήνεις τον κόμβο σου:
Στην περιοχή σου σε λίγες μέρες θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμη *και 2η γραμμή dsl*.
Γι αυτό έλα σ΄επαφή με τους ενεργούς κόμβους σε ακτίνα μέχρι 2 χλμ. από σένα. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί και είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο οτι η σύνδεσή σου θα είναι σχετικά εύκολη.

----------


## andreas

Iparxei kapoios tropos na do tis apostaseis pou me xorizoun apo ta ipoloipa "paidia" pou vriskontai konta mou??? apo ton xarti den mporo na to katalavo....

Osan afora to thema tou stisimatos tpo provlima einai ta $$$. Apo toi exo dei mexri tora to sinoliko poso ftanei kapou ta 300E-350E (me access point) + oti prepei na rotiso diaxeiristi ktl gia na me afisei na varo stin orofi tin keraia  ::

----------


## dti

Μπορείς εύκολα να δεις την απόστασή σου από τους γειτονικούς κόμβους μέσω της nodedb. Κάτω δεξιά επέλεξε με ποιά μέθοδο θέλεις να γίνει το σορτάρισμα: με βάση την απόσταση, κατ' αλφαβητική σειρά, ή με βάση το ID του κόμβου.

Πιθανότατα δεν χρειάζεται να στήσεις AP εσύ, υπάρχουν αρκετά στην περιοχή σου.
Σαν client δεν θα χρειαστείς πάνω από 150 ευρώ...
Και φυσικά μήν κολλάς σε κανένα διαχειριστή.
Είναι απόλυτο δικαίωμά σου να έχεις πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο όπως είναι η ταράτσα.

----------


## rentis_city

> Στην περιοχή σου σε λίγες μέρες θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμη και 2η γραμμή dsl.


Πού και ποιός θα βάλει?
Κόστος, ταχύτητα, εταιρία?

----------


## andreas

an kapoios exei idi DSL kai endiaferetai na tin mirastei apo Marousi as steilei ena PM. An den vrethei kapoios tha valo ego DSL kai tha tin mirasto me opoion tin zitisei.....

----------


## dti

Ο συνάδελφος που θα τη μοιράσει την έχει και την απολαμβάνει τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια από την I.C. 
Ηταν από τις εταιρείες που είχαν πάρει πιλοτικά *πολύ πριν* το πιλοτικό της I.C. για οικιακούς χρήστες.

----------


## tassos

Καλώς ήρθες!
Απ' ότι βλέπω στην nodedb απέχεις 1km από τον DiGi και 1,5km από εμένα, οπότε θα συνδεθείς πολύ άνετα. Είσαι εντός της κάλυψης της sector μου, οπότε αν έχεις ήδη κάποιον εξοπλισμό για client μπορείς άνετα να κάνεις δοκιμή (και με τη sector μου και με την omni του DiGi.) Αν έχεις οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα στείλε ένα pm με τηλεφωνάκι να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## andreas

Sto iRC eixa mia oraia sizitisi me ton DiGi , mou eleise arketes apories.....
Ostoso o DiGi exei 6 atoma pano tou ara mallon tha sindetho me ton tassos. Psaxno gia exoplismo na do ti paizei kai possa $$ xreiazontai...

euxaristo gia tin oli voithia  ::

----------


## tassos

Για απλός client υπολόγιζε 150?-200?

----------


## andreas

An einai mono tosa einai kala.....

Anyway psaxnoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## nkladakis

εγώ έχω τη δεύτερη dsl dode 941 Xtreme και θα την παρέχω δωρεάν σε όσους είναι στο backbone (μου λείπει ένα εξάρτημα)
και θα έχω και ΑΡ σε απόσταση 500 μ από εσένα 
.....μου φαίνεται ότι ξεκινάς με τις καλύτερες προϋποθέσεις!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## andreas

checkare ta pm sou  :: 

------ edit -------

Me pio nick exeis dilosei to komvo sou sto nodedb? Den ton vrisko psaxnontas gia nkladakis. Mipos einai o "Xtreme"

----------


## rentis_city

> εγώ έχω τη δεύτερη dsl dode 941 Xtreme


Για πες μας τις εντυπώσεις σου.
Ταχύτητα, ping, κόστος, ποιότητα...  ::

----------


## nkladakis

Ο κόμβος είναι έτοιμος
ήρθε σήμερα ο DiGi και μου έφτιαξε το routing στο Mac OS X,
Παρ' ότι το έβλεπε για πρώτη φορά δέχτηκε την πρόκληση, σήκωσε τα μανίκια του και τα έφτιαξε όλα... πρώτα τη zebra μετά masquerade ,dhcp, AP,
και τα routing του Τάσου έτσι ώστε από τον Τάσο και πάνω όλοι να παίρνουν internet από τη δικιά μου DSL
αυτό που μου λείπει ακόμα για να ολοκληρώσω το ΑΡ είναι ένα pigtail για το airport extreme

μπράβο στον DiGi

----------


## dti

> έτσι ώστε από τον Τάσο και πάνω όλοι να παίρνουν internet από τη δικιά μου DSL
> αυτό που μου λείπει ακόμα για να ολοκληρώσω το ΑΡ είναι ένα pigtail για το airport extreme


Αντε ν' ανασάνει λίγο και η δική μου dsl γιατί είχε αρχίσει να δείχνει σημάδια κόπωσης...
Το pigtail που σου λείπει θα ξεκινήσει να έρχεται μέσα στη βδομάδα.
Μας έστησε λίγο το fab-corp, αλλά θά'ρθει!

----------


## Achille

Και κάτι ακόμα.
Να ερευνήσουμε την ιδέα να στηθεί tunnel ανάμεσα στις 2 συνδέσεις IC που να δουλεύει σαν backup link σε περίπτωση που πέφτει ο κλάδος dti-achille-tassos-nkladakis
Έχω την εντύπωση πως οι χρήστες IC συνεχίζουν να έχουν μεταξύ τους 768 Kbps speed.

----------


## nkladakis

Ναι Αχιλλέα μπορεί να γίνει το Tunnel ,έχω σηκώσει VPN PPTP server στο Mac με διεύθυνση Intraconect 172.16.178.212 και Public 217.30.160.216
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να έχει και πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο και από το ιντερνέτ!!!

----------


## dti

Προχώρα Αχιλλέα και φτιάχτο (μόλις ξανασηκωθεί ο router μου).
Ισως θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο και με τη γραμμή του smarag (Πειραιάς) αν συμφωνεί βέβαια.

----------


## Achille

Θα συννενοηθώ και με τον Digi που γνωρίζει καλύτερα τα τερτίπια του Mac OS X και μόλις έχουμε πλάνο έτοιμο θα σας ενημερώσω  ::

----------


## DiGi

> Και κάτι ακόμα.
> Να ερευνήσουμε την ιδέα να στηθεί tunnel ανάμεσα στις 2 συνδέσεις IC που να δουλεύει σαν backup link σε περίπτωση που πέφτει ο κλάδος dti-achille-tassos-nkladakis
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως οι χρήστες IC συνεχίζουν να έχουν μεταξύ τους 768 Kbps speed.


Mia mikrh paratirish mono. Giati na exoume ensyrmati syndesh afou eimaste wireless net ?  ::

----------


## Achille

Γιατί δεν μας αναγκάζει κανένας να είμαστε σώνει και καλά μόνο wireless  ::  
Μην ξεχνάς το παράδειγμα του MBONE και του 6BONE που ενώνουν νησίδες multicast και IPv6 πάνω από το Internet.
Άλλωστε είναι μεγάλη μας επιδίωξη να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποια στιγμη (αν τα καταφέρουμε) το ΕΔΕΤ ώστε να διασχίσουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις στην Αθήνα με μεγάλη ταχύτητα για να μειώσουμε τα hops από άκρη σε άκρη  :: 
Όλα τα wireless δίκτυα στον κόσμο (Sydney, Seattle κλπ) χρησιμοποιούν tunneling, πολύ περισσότερο μάλιστα από εμάς, μιας και είναι πιο διαδεδομένες και οι DSL.

Επίσης είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να δούμε αν και πως δουλεύει το RIPv2 σε κλειστούς βρόγχους, ακόμα και να την ψάξουμε με OSPF ή BGP για να ορίσουμε βάρη στις διαδρομές κλπ.

----------


## Chris

Μόλις έμαθα για το Wireless Lan και έχω κάποιες απορίες. Μένω στο Μαρούσι ( δίπλα στην εκκλησία των Αγίων Αναργύρων ,και επί της Αγίων Αναργύρων) και θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς μπορώ να συνδεθώ με κάποιον από εσας.

 ::

----------


## cp

> ήρθε σήμερα ο DiGi και μου έφτιαξε το routing στο Mac OS X,
> Παρ' ότι το έβλεπε για πρώτη φορά δέχτηκε την πρόκληση, σήκωσε τα μανίκια του και τα έφτιαξε όλα... πρώτα τη zebra μετά masquerade ,dhcp, AP, μπράβο στον DiGi


 Βλέπω τον DiGi να αγοράζει το πρώτο του Mac! Ηδη τον ψήσαμε αρκετά στο event του ΙΜΕ
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiGi

> Βλέπω τον DiGi να αγοράζει το πρώτο του Mac! Ηδη τον ψήσαμε αρκετά στο event του ΙΜΕ


Mpa afou den ekatse prin kanena mina den blepw pote na pernw mac  ::

----------


## tassos

> Μόλις έμαθα για το Wireless Lan και έχω κάποιες απορίες. Μένω στο Μαρούσι ( δίπλα στην εκκλησία των Αγίων Αναργύρων ,και επί της Αγίων Αναργύρων) και θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς μπορώ να συνδεθώ με κάποιον από εσας.


Sorry που δεν απάντησα νωρίτερα, κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

Πρώτα απ'όλα διάβασε το FAQ: http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/_d3_f ... 3_e5_e9_f2
Εκεί λέει και πώς μπορείς να καταχωρήσεις την ακριβή θέση σου στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens έτσι ώστε να δούμε ακριβώς πού είσαι.
Για εξοπλισμό, αφού διαβάσεις το FAQ για να καταλάβεις τι θες, κοίτα στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες του forum και στα μαγαζιά που φαίνονται στην σελίδα Χορηγοί (από την κεντρική έχει link)
Αν θυμάμαι καλά και η εκκλησία είναι αυτή λίγο κάτω από το σταθμό, λογικά έχεις τρεις επιλογές: εμένα τον DiGi, και τον nkladakis (μόλις του έρθει ένα τελευταίο εξάρτημα, πολύ σύντομα)
Θα είναι πολύ έυκολο να συνδεθείς, εκτός αν από την ταράτσα σου βλέπεις 
μόνο τις δίπλα πολυκατοικίες. 
Μετά θα δεις τι ωραίο δίκτυο έχουμε εδώ στο Μαρούσι... είναι πολλά τα KB/sec  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chris

Εντάξει, διάβασα τα FAQ αλλα έχω μια άλλη ερώτηση σχετικά με την NodeDB. Στην nodedb καταχωρούμε όλοι την τοποθεσία μας ανεξαρτήτως αν είμαστε client ή AP ? Και κάτι άλλο, ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ του "πλήρες ΑP" και "πλήρης" ? (στην nodedb).

 ::

----------


## papashark

Nai !

----------


## dti

> Και κάτι άλλο, ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ του "πλήρες ΑP" και "πλήρης" ? (στην nodedb).


Το πρώτο αφορά κάποιον κόμβο όπου λειτουργεί access point
Το δεύτερο αφορά κάποιον που είναι client σε άλλο κόμβο με access point.

----------


## tassos

Μήπως κάποιος από εδώ κάνει δοκιμές σε μένα;
May/28/2003 13:26:40 Wireless PC connected 00-40-C7-2E-36-01 
May/28/2003 13:26:35 Wireless PC connected 00-80-C8-AC-CD-71 
May/28/2003 16:27:00 Wireless PC connected 00-50-FC-9D-A3-C3 
ξέρει κανείς κάποια από αυτές τις MAC; Πάντως χτες ήταν άλλη μια MAC (δυστυχώς σβήστηκε το log) από 00-26-... που πήρε και το IP 10.19.139.3 από το DHCP μου. Anybody?  :: 
(Δεν θα σας μαλώσω, μιλήστε, να σας βοηθήσω θέλω!!)  ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Δεν θα σας μαλώσω, μιλήστε, να σας βοηθήσω θέλω!!


Μην τον ακούτε!!!
Ψεύτης, ψεύτης!
Να σας hackέψει θέλει!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoulReaper

> Μήπως κάποιος από εδώ κάνει δοκιμές σε μένα;


Πράγματι πολύ κοντά σου... 12 "στενά" πιο κάτο...  ::  



> Πάντως χτες ήταν άλλη μια MAC (δυστυχώς σβήστηκε το log) από 00-26-... που πήρε και το IP 10.19.139.3 από το DHCP μου. Anybody?


  ::  Εγώ ήμουν με μια EnGenius... οι άλλες mac πρέπει να ανήκουν στον karm...



> (Δεν θα σας μαλώσω, μιλήστε, να σας βοηθήσω θέλω!!)


Ε, εάν καίγεσε να με βοηθήσεις -και δεν δαγκώνεις- τότε γύρνα καμια grid προς τα δω για να κάνουμε τη δεύτερη ασύρματη αερογραμμή του μετρό (1η Capvar-Phronidis).  ::   ::   ::   ::  



> Μην τον ακούτε!!! 
> Ψεύτης, ψεύτης! 
> Να σας hackέψει θέλει!!


Αν μου δώσει πρόσβαση τότε χαλάλι του, ας με hackέψει όσες φορές θέλει... (εν ανάγκη τον βοηθάω κιόλας)  ::

----------


## tassos

Καλά, φτάνει στα 12,4km η sector μου?!?!?!?!?! Απίστευτο!
Και εκπέμπω με "μόλις" 24 db (προσωρινά)...
Soulreaper οκ οι δοκιμές, αλλά για να κάνουμε σοβαρό link στα 12,4km θέλουμε... μπάρμπα στην ΕΕΤΤ  :: 
Πάντως αν ξαναμπείς έχω ftp στο 10.19.139.242 (αν είναι κλειστό το pc μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και του Achille στο 10.47.130.249, δεν νομίζω να σε περιορίσει το BB link που έχουμε)

----------


## andreas

> Μόλις έμαθα για το Wireless Lan και έχω κάποιες απορίες. Μένω στο Μαρούσι ( δίπλα στην εκκλησία των Αγίων Αναργύρων ,και επί της Αγίων Αναργύρων) και θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς μπορώ να συνδεθώ με κάποιον από εσας.


pou akrivos meneis? ekei meno kai ego (ante na apexoume 200m diladi!
steile PM!!!

----------


## Hammer_

Καλησπερα σε ολους!
Εχω τον (μελλοντα) κομβο Hammer_ (node 196) και καποια στιγμη συντομα θα ξεκινησω να αγοραζω εξοπλισμο. Βρισκομαι σε μια πενταοροφη πολυκατοικια (με καλους γειτονες) και ο εξοπλισμος θα ειναι στην ταρατσα. Η πολυκατοικια ειναι διπλα ακριβως στην ασφαλιστικη "Εστια", πανω στο link tassos-Achille. Δεν ξερω ομως κατα ποσο θα μπορουσα να συνδεθω με εναν απο τους δυο σας, καθως η Εστια μου κλεινει το δρομο προς Χαλανδρι (βλεπω πολυ λιγο) και τον tassos που ειναι βορεια και ελαφρως δυτικα δεν πρεπει να τον βλεπω... Τεσπα, καποια στιγμη θα ερθει απο δω ενας φιλος με φορητο, καρτουλα και μια μικρη grid stella και θα δω τι γινεται. Αυτα για τωρα... Αν υπαρχει καμια ιδεα, πειτε τη...

Επισης να σημειωσω οτι βλεπω πολυ καλα Μελισσια-Πεντελη κτλ. Αν δειτε τη θεση μου στο χαρτη, βλεπω τους παντες στο βορειοανατολικο τεταρτημοριο, αλλα δυστυχως για μενα δεν ειναι κανεις εκει.

Περιμενω καμια ιδεα (προς τα που να συνδεθω δηλαδη...  ::  )

----------


## dti

Πιθανόν να πιάνεις τον DiGi (2,2 χλμ.)
Εντός των ημερών ενεργοποιείται κι ο κόμβος του Xtreme (1,6 χλμ.) στο σταθμό του Αμαρουσίου.
Τέλος, ξέρω οτι θα στηθεί και στο σημείο pstratos2 (0,9 χλμ.) κάτι σύντομα.

----------


## tassos

Αν είσαι ακριβώς πάνω στην ευθεία του link μας με τον Achille, μάλλον δεν θα συνδεθείς με τον Achille διότι το μεταξύ μας link λόγω γλάστρας φουντωτής στην διπλανή του πολυκατοικία δεν πάει και τόσο καλά... Ψάχνουμε λοιπόν εναλλακτική διαδρομή για το tassos-achille και έχουμε ως πρώτη επιλογή το tassos-brainmk-achille. Απ' ότι λες μένεις δίπλα στην Εστία. Αν η Εστία δεν σου κόβει την Αμαρουσίου-Χαλανδρίου, ίσως να μπορέσεις κι εσύ να λειτουργήσεις ως ενδιάμεσος κόμβος.
Αλλιώς θα μπορείς λογικά να συνδεθείς είτε πάνω μου είτε στον digi (στον xtreme δεν νομίζω, αφού θα κοιτάει το σταθμό με μια sector 90 μοιρών (δεν ξέρω αν θα πέφτεις μέσα). Πάντως είσαι πολύ κοντά σε μένα (μένω στην πρώτη κάθετο της Κέκροπος πάνω από την Μεσογείων)

Άσχετο: τον Soulreaper τον ξέρω, το breezecom όμως όχι:
Jun/03/2003 16:41:52 DHCP lease IP 10.19.139.3 to SoulReaper's AP 00-80-C8-AC-E5-71 
Jun/03/2003 16:41:35 Wireless PC connected 00-10-B5-11-E7-A5 

SoulReaper's AP 10.19.139.3 00-80-C8-AC-E5-71 Jun/03/2003 20:30:53 
unknown 10.19.139.5 00-10-B5-11-E7-A5 Jun/03/2003 18:41:13 
Παρακαλώ παρουσιαστείτε να βοηθήσω την κατάσταση  ::

----------


## SoulReaper

> Άσχετο: τον Soulreaper τον ξέρω, το breezecom όμως όχι:
> Jun/03/2003 16:41:52 DHCP lease IP 10.19.139.3 to SoulReaper's AP 00-80-C8-AC-E5-71 
> Jun/03/2003 16:41:35 Wireless PC connected 00-10-B5-11-E7-A5 
> 
> SoulReaper's AP 10.19.139.3 00-80-C8-AC-E5-71 Jun/03/2003 20:30:53 
> unknown 10.19.139.5 00-10-B5-11-E7-A5 Jun/03/2003 18:41:13 
> Παρακαλώ παρουσιαστείτε να βοηθήσω την κατάσταση


Όπα... να που η κάρτα δικτύου μου απόκτισε και breezecom ιδιότητες τελικά.  ::  
Λοιπόν η MAC που αναφέρεις ανοίκει στο pc μου, αφού ως γνωστόν τα 900άρια θέλουν και μια δεύτερη MAC για να δούλέψει και το pc που είναι από πίσω, του οποίου έχω βάλει πρόχειρα την 10.19.139.5 .
Όμως επειδή αυτή η κίνηση μου, μπορεί να προκαλέσει κανένα conflict στα ip's και να γίνει χαμός, σου έστειλα ένα πμ για να το κανονίσουμε και αυτό.

----------


## cp

Μπορεί ο tassos να μου λύσει μια απορία? ΠΩΣ τον έπιασε ο Soulreaper από τόσα χιλιόμετρα ενω εκείνη τη στιγμή κάναμε (με τον soulreaper) δοκιμή και εγώ δεν τον έπιανα?(είμαστε στην ίδια νοητή ευθεία στη μέση της απόστασης). Το παράξενο είναι όμως εδώ -> Μετά από συζήτηση ο SoulReaper μου είπε ότι το μπλεντάζ από το ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο που πήγαινε στην κεραία του ήταν ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ!!! (MAuVE ακούς?). Αρα εχει μια χαρά ομνι με 2db απολαβή! Μήπως tassos εχεις ρίξει καμμιά ...παντόφλα στην έξοδο?
 ::

----------


## tassos

Ααααααα δε θα με τρελλάνετε εσείς!! Σαφώς και δεν έχω παντόφλα  ::  !
Βρε παιδιά μήπως είναι λάθος οι συντεταγμένες του Soulreaper στην nodedb; Αυτό είναι από τα άγραφα..... Τέλος πάντων, το link δεν είναι σταθερό, απ'ότι βλέπω τα ping περνάνε όποτε θέλουν, το dlink μου συνέχεια τον αποσυνδέει και τον ξανασυνδέει... και γενικά είναι (λογικά) τελείως ασταθές. (Εκπέμπω με το dlink στο 50%, με 15db sector και ΠΟΛΛΕΣ απώλειες από τα βύσματα του Aircom+ διότι το έχω κολλήσει τελείως χάλια) 
Cp πρέπει να ξαναδοκιμάσετε να συνδεθεί πάνω σου ο Soulreaper. Δε γίνεται να έχουμε Link 12,4km, θα μας κράξουν! (Α, και μην τολμήσει κανείς και το βάλει στην nodedb, γιατί θα βάλω mac filter!!!  ::  )

----------


## Hammer_

> Πιθανόν να πιάνεις τον DiGi (2,2 χλμ.)
> Εντός των ημερών ενεργοποιείται κι ο κόμβος του Xtreme (1,6 χλμ.) στο σταθμό του Αμαρουσίου.
> Τέλος, ξέρω οτι θα στηθεί και στο σημείο pstratos2 (0,9 χλμ.) κάτι σύντομα.


Λοιπον, κοιτωντας το nodedb και απο τις πληροφοριες που μου δωσατε, μαλλον τα βρηκα... Την ομαδα (γεωγραφικα μιλωντας) των sdam, DiGi, Xtreme, raves και brainmk δεν τους βλεπω με τιποτα! Ειναι στην αλλη μερια της Λεωφ. Κηφισιας και δεν εχω επαφη με εκει. Το πιο πιθανο επισης ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω τον pstratos2. Μαλλον βλεπω τον tassos, αν και η sector του δε θα με βολεψει... Αν η καταχωριση στο nodedb ειναι ακριβης, τοτε ειμαι στις 221 μοιρες, ενω η κεραια κοιταει στις 270 και εχει ευρος 80, δηλαδη ειμαι οριακα εξω. Απ'την αλλη, αν βλεπω τελικως τον Achille, ισως αξιζει να "σπασουμε" το link tassos-Achille στα δυο. Οσο για τον Achille τωρα, αν μενει κοντα στην Αμαρουσιου-Χαλανδριου, σχετικα δυσκολο να τον βλεπω, αφου προς τα κει δεν εχω μονο την Εστια, αλλα και τα κτιρια της DBB (διαφημιστικη νομιζω) στη Σωρου που με κοβουν. Τεσπα, ενα "παραθυρο" 15 μοιρες προς Χαλανδρι το εχω, και ισως αξιζε να ψαξω τον Achille.

Αυτα προς το παρον. Θα ενημερωσω παλι οταν αποκτησω η δανειστω εξοπλισμο.

----------


## dti

Λογικά θα "βλέπεις" τη sector του Τάσου, έστω και με χαμηλότερο σήμα αφού δεν θα καλύπτεσαι από τον κύριο λοβό της. 
Τον Αchille πολύ δύσκολα θα τον πιάσεις αφού είναι περίπου εκεί που έγραψες.

----------


## SoulReaper

> Βρε παιδιά μήπως είναι λάθος οι συντεταγμένες του Soulreaper στην nodedb;


Τι να πω μπορεί και να είναι, αφού τότε που το καταχώρισα (Νοέμβρη ή Δεκέμβρη 2002), το καταχώρισα στο περίπου και δεν το έχω ελένξει αν είναι σωστό.



> Τέλος πάντων, το link δεν είναι σταθερό, απ'ότι βλέπω τα ping περνάνε όποτε θέλουν, το dlink μου συνέχεια τον αποσυνδέει και τον ξανασυνδέει... και γενικά είναι (λογικά) τελείως ασταθές. (Εκπέμπω με το dlink στο 50%, με 15db sector και ΠΟΛΛΕΣ απώλειες από τα βύσματα του Aircom+ διότι το έχω κολλήσει τελείως χάλια)


Πράγματι, ενώ χθες έπεζε με πολλά duplicates αλλά χωρίς disconnects, σήμερα που πήγα να το βελτιώσω στοχεύοντας καλύτερα, μαμήθηκαν όλα και όλο connect/disconect ήταν (γι' αφτό και το έκλεισα μια για πάντα).

Τέλος για να λήξει το θέμα και ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα, να πω ότι η αφορμή αυτής της πράξεώςς μου ήταν ότι έπιασα το beacon του awmn-41 σε μερικά site survey που έκανα προχθές (με την *12άρα omni* μου και το 900+ στα 13db) και απλός γύρισα τη grid για να δω τι ψάρια θα πιάσω. Δεν είχα (ούτε έχω) σκοπό να κρατήσω link στα 12,4 χλμ.

----------


## tassos

Ναι, τελικά τα πράγματα είναι πιο αθώα απ'όσο δείχνουν...  ::  
Αν και θα είχε πλάκα να γίνει λινκ στα 12.4km φαίνεται ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί. Βάλε πάντως σωστά τις συντεταγμένες σου (από το http://www.maporama.com μπορείς να τις βρεις με μεγάλη ακρίβεια) να δούμε στα πόσα πραγματικά km ήταν αυτό το link. 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Γιατί δεν μας αναγκάζει κανένας να είμαστε σώνει και καλά μόνο wireless


όχι μόνο αυτο...κανονικά πρέπει να καταργήσουμε τελείως το wireless...
Να συνδέσουμε (με dsl modems ή cable modems) τα μπουγαδο-σύρματα που έχουν και κρεμάνε τα ρούχα τους οι νοικοκυρές στις open-ταράτσες τους...
Achille πόσες open-μπουγάδες χρειάζομαι για να φτάσω στην ταράτσα σου?

 ::

----------


## jaggel

Ρε παιδιά μένω στο Μαρούσι και θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα για να συνδεθώ στο AWMN. Το θέμα είναι ότι μένω σε μονοκατoικία (2-όροφη) άρα δεν έχω μεγάλο ύψος και σύμφωνα με το nodeDB βλέπω ότι είμαι σε απόσταση 1 με 1.5 km με τους περισσότερους από εσάς (http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...id=1427&zoom=4). Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι; 
Σκοπεύω αρχικά να δουλέψω σαν client δοκιμαστικά τώρα και από τον Σεπτέμβρη (και εν'οψει DSL εγκατάστασης) σκοπεύω να το γυρίσω σε full AP (με παροχή Internet)...;
Τι λέτε αξίζει να το δοκιμάσω....;

jaggel

----------


## dti

Είσαι 1,4 χλμ. από τον Xtreme, 1,7 χλμ. από τον DiGi, 2,2 χλμ. από μένα, 2,4 χλμ. από τον tassos. 
Στο Ψαλίδι, σχεδόν όλες οι κατοικίες είναι διόροφες ή τριόροφες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε έχεις ελπίδες, με ιστό 3-4 μέτρα να δεις κάποιο κόμβο μας.
Προσωπικά έχω κάνει link με τον κόμβο μου από το τέρμα της Λ. Κύμης, από το επίπεδο του δρόμου, εν κινήσει...
Δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποιον κόμβο μας θα πιάνεις...

----------


## jaggel

> Είσαι 1,4 χλμ. από τον Xtreme, 1,7 χλμ. από τον DiGi, 2,2 χλμ. από μένα, 2,4 χλμ. από τον tassos. 
> Στο Ψαλίδι, σχεδόν όλες οι κατοικίες είναι διόροφες ή τριόροφες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε έχεις ελπίδες, με ιστό 3-4 μέτρα να δεις κάποιο κόμβο μας.
> Προσωπικά έχω κάνει link με τον κόμβο μου από το τέρμα της Λ. Κύμης, από το επίπεδο του δρόμου, εν κινήσει...
> Δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποιον κόμβο μας θα πιάνεις...


Thanx a lot....! Όντως όλες οι κατοικίες εδώ είναι διόροφες με κάποιες τριόροφες εξαιρέσεις οπότε αρχικά με τον εξοπλισμό για client πιθανόν να πετύχω τον Xtreme... Anyway θα ξαναμιλήσω όταν θα έχω εγκατεστημένο τον εξοπλισμό....! Προς το παρών με περιμένει η Πάρος.....

jaggel

----------


## michaesi

Οπωςδηποτε βλεπεις Xtreme & DiGi γιατι τον DiGI τον βλεπω κι εγω απο
μονοκατοικια σε πολυ χειροτερη θεση (node simon 974) με προχειρο
scan με cantenna. Λογικα πρεπει να πιανεις και τον DTI εκτος αν σε
κοβει ο λοφος της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ. Παντως αν βαλεις μπρος για AP κρατα με ενημερο γιατι πρεπει να σε βλεπω καλυτερα απ' οτι βλεπω τον DiGi
(εκτος κιαν αυτα που χτιζουν στη Σελετε και Press Village ειναι
μεγαθηρια )

----------


## pstratos

Parakaleitai o MazaNode na epikoinwnhsei me to forum h me [email protected]


(Einai sto monadiko mou anoigma kai tha filoxenhsei repeater!!!!!)

----------


## apoikos

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!
Άλλος ένας ενδιαφερόμενος από Μαρούσι (κοντά στο σταθμό). Παρακολουθώ την ολη - πραγματικά αξιόλογη - προσπάθεια του AWMN εδώ και κανένα 5-μηνο και θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω και εγώ. Δυστυχώς στην αρχή μάλλον θα ενταχθώ ως απλός client, αλλά ελπίζω μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα να μπορέσω να στήσω ένα AP («βλέπω» πολύ καλά αρκετό από το ανατολικό Μαρούσι, από τις γραμμές του ΗΣΑΠ μέχρι την Κηφισίας).
Δημιούργησα μία εγγραφή στη NodeDB (Node #1557), και απ' ότι είδα ο κοντινότερός μου κόμβος δικτύου είναι ο Xtreme (είμαστε και στον ίδιο δρόμο  ::  )
Αυτά προς το παρόν, απ' ότι κατάλαβα έχω αρκετό διάβασμα μπροστά μου  ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες! 
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να στήσεις ap σαν 2ο interface. Οταν έχεις τη δυνατότητα αυτή, καλύτερα να στήσεις κάποιο κατευθυντικό interaface για να βοηθήσεις στην ανάπτυξη του backbone.

----------


## pstratos

Δοκιμές απο MidWan:

E;ykola ton Digi (an kai mas epefte...to link)


E;idame kai to awmn-941-799.

Auto einai ad-hoc metaxy racer--extrem h to AP tou extreme? (koinws na syndethw panw toy, h tha kanw zhmia???)

----------


## nkladakis

Στράτο αυτό που είδες είναι backbone link με ocean-racer δεν είναι adhock που σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να συνδεθείς. Αλλά μέχρι να βάλω 3ο interface ΑΡ για πελάτες θα προτιμούσα να συνδεθείτε στον digi  :: 
Αν δεν μπορέσετε με digi στείλε μου ΡΜ να σου δώσω ΙΡ

----------


## pstratos

OK, thanks.
Mexri na oloklhrwthei h agora exoplismou kai na ginei h egkatastash tha ksanaepikoinwnhsoume.
Gia thn wra dwse mas 2 IP (Dlink+ 1 PC) gia dokimes....

----------


## nkladakis

IP:10.19.141.39 - .40
mask:255.255.255.0
router: .1
dns: .240

----------


## racer

Ναι αλλα εφοσον το ηδες (το awmn-941-799) είναι καλή ιδέα να συνδεθείς και να κάνεις ενα speed test για να δεί ο nkladakis αν αξίζει να σηκώσει το 3ο interface μια ώρα αρχίτερα. Λογικά θα πρέπει να πιάνεις 500kb/sec απο εκι.

----------


## michaesi

Προσπαθω να συνδεθω με DiGi και το link den ειναι καθολου σταθερο.
Ειμαι ο κομβος 974. Στο Netstumbler βλεπω πολυ περιεργα πραγματα.
Εχει κανεις ιδεα γιατι η MAC 0080C8ACB6AE εμφανιζεται και στο καναλι
1 και στο 3; Τι ειναι αυτο το interface με MAC 000000000000.
Εχει κανεις ιδεα γιατι το σημα χανεται περιοδικα;
Χρησιμοποιώ μια yagi 12db, καλωδιο aircomm plus 5m και καρτα
SMC 2532W-B.
Λετε να κανω δοκιμες στο awmn-941-799 (παροτι χλωμο το βλεπω);

----------


## dti

Τα κάνει αυτά το netstumbler ορισμένες φορές και μας μπερδεύει.
Ο DiGi είναι στο κανάλι 3. Εκεί όπως βλέπεις είναι και το tsunami (που μάλλον είναι στα κτίρια της Interamerican στην Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου). Το tsunami το πιάνεις με πιο δυνατό σήμα. 
Ενδεχομένως αυτό σου δημιουργεί την αστάθεια στο link σου.
Προτείνω να χρησιμοποποιήσεις πιο δυνατή κεραία (με πολύ καλό front to back ratio, δηλαδή ΟΧΙ Stella Doradus) που έχει στενότερη δέσμη και να σκοπεύσεις κατευθείαν πάνω στον DiGi.
Πάντως στην περιοχή υπάρχει επίσης στο κανάλι 3 και το πασίγνωστο Leo Durcy (που εξακολουθεί να εκπέμπει πάνω από τα όρια και πρέπει το ένα σημείο να βρίσκεται στα Σίδερα Χαλανδρίου και το άλλο στον Παράδεισο Αμαρουσίου) .  ::

----------


## michaesi

Πιθανώς να υπαρχει προσβαση σε μια Andrews grid 18αρα.

----------


## pstratos

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥ ΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ:

#1534 mazanode
#1572 thunderstorm

να επικοινονησοθν στο [email protected] gia οργάνωση δοκιμών.....




#170 pstratos

----------


## Chris

Γεια σας...
Σκέφτομαι να στήσω ένα ΑP και σε αυτό να συνδεθούν 3 clients, αλλά το θέμα έίναι πως θα αποτελέσω μέρος του backbone του AWMN. Έχω 2 επιλογές , ή να συνδεθώ με τον DiGi (800m) ή με τον Xtreme (200m). Ο DiGi μου φαίνεται παραφορτωμένος οπότε μάλλον θα επιλέξω τον Xtreme. 
Έχω μπερδευτεί όμως με τα διάφορα interfaces οποτε δεν ξέρω ποιο να εγκαταστήσω.  ::  

 ::

----------


## racer

Μήπος είσαι ο fchris (node 52) ??

----------


## Chris

> Μήπος είσαι ο fchris (node 52) ??


Οχι δεν ειμαι ο fchris. To node μου ειναι 1216 αν θυμαμαι καλά.

----------


## Chris

Και κάτι άλλο οσον αφορά το λειτουργικό του server . Οσους ρώτησα στο meeting μου είπαν για Linux. Ποιά εκδοση να προτιμήσω? Redhat? Mandrake ? Slack wave (δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψα σωστα)? Θα μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω Win2003 Server Edition? 

O server θα είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ένας P166 με 64ΜΒ Ram.

Ευχαριστώ
 ::

----------


## tassos

Να προτιμήσεις το Debian γιατί το έχουν οι περισσότεροι, οπότε θα βρεις βοήθεια (που θα την χρειαστείς), να οπλιστείς με υπομονή, και να ακολουθήσεις πιστά αυτό που λες στην υπογραφή σου.  ::

----------


## vegos

> Θα μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω Win2003 Server Edition? 
> 
> O server θα είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ένας P166 με 64ΜΒ Ram.


Φυσικά και θα μπορούσες......σε άλλο μηχάνημα όμως...

----------


## apoikos

H πρώτη απόπειρα σύνδεσης με τον Xtreme στέφθηκε με επιτυχία και η πρώτη μου επαφή με το awmn με άφησε άναυδο! Link full speed στα 11Μb, με πραγματικές ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής από 350 μέχρι 500+ kB/s! Αύριο θα γίνει η τελική εγκατάσταση του ταρατσάτου στη θέση του  ::  . Ας είναι καλά ο nkladakis για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που μου προσέφερε και το χρόνο που ξόδεψε  ::   ::

----------


## Marousi-city

Gia sas!

Eixa asxolithei kai pio palia, alla logo tou periorismenou xronou pou eixa den prolavena. Tora, tha asxolitho perisotero mias kai epese sta xeria mou enas router me 4 ethernet, aksizei na ton aksiopoiiso para na ton exo kai na kathete, den simfonite? Kapia stigmi theno na sikoso kai kai mia oni me ena deutero AP gia na mborou na sindeontai kai pano mou.

Pros to paron exo ena AP Dlink900+ me mia yagi 17ara ton routerako kai 3 pc. Se proti fasi thelo na kano ena test simera me ton kombo Xtreme kai me ton DiGi pisteuo na mboro na ta piaso aneta. 

Se pio kanali paizoun auta? 
Thanks!

P.S. o kombos mou einai #591

----------


## papashark

> Se pio kanali paizoun auta? 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. o kombos mou einai #591


1) Πήγαινε στην nodedb πρέπει να λέει.

2) Ψάξε στο φόρουμ στον κόμβο digi

3) Δεν χρειάζετε να ξέρεις σε ποιό κανάλι είναι με το dlink......

----------


## Marousi-city

Meta apo merikes dokimes sto marousi epiasa ta parakato me to dlink mou:

MAC: 00-40-96-24-EC-7E SSID: Themis WEP: NO CH: 7
MAC: 00-10-E7-F5-53-0E SSID: @fastnet1 WEP: Yes 
MAC: 00-80-C8-15-06-21 SSID:awmn496(AP)- WEP: No CH: 3

To koufo einai opou kai na giriso tin kairaia mou piano ton Themis!!!!!!  ::  


An kserei kaneis pia einai auta ta parapano nodes as mou pei kai emena!  ::

----------


## papashark

Η fastnet είναι εταιρεία παροχής ιντερνετ ασύρματα (και φυσικά καραπαράνομα) μην ρωτήσετε τιμές......

Ο themis είναι ο θέμης..... Μάλλον είναι κοντά σου οπότε τον πιάνεις από παντού.

Τον τρίτο θα πας σαν καλό παιδί στην nodedb, και θα δεις ποιός είναι. Μετά θα του στήλεις ΡΜ για να σου δώσει ΙΡ και να συνδεθείς μαζί του.

----------


## dti

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που πιάνεις τον karm (#496) ο οποίος απέχει 12,7 χλμ. από σένα και όχι τον DiGi (#191) που εκπέμπει επίσης στο 3 και είναι μόλις 2,2 χλμ. !  ::  

Το fastnet είναι κόμβος ιδιωτικής εταιρείας, που είναι και ...ISP.

Τον themis δεν τον γνωρίζω.

Τί κεραία είπαμε οτι χρησιμοποιείς και με τί πόλωση;

----------


## Marousi-city

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που πιάνεις τον karm (#496) ο οποίος απέχει 12,7 χλμ. από σένα και όχι τον DiGi (#191) που εκπέμπει επίσης στο 3 και είναι μόλις 2,2 χλμ. !  
> 
> Το fastnet είναι κόμβος ιδιωτικής εταιρείας, που είναι και ...ISP.
> 
> Τον themis δεν τον γνωρίζω.
> 
> Τί κεραία είπαμε οτι χρησιμοποιείς και με τί πόλωση;


Ela nte! Piano to 496 kai o digi tipota!!! Exo kai mia polikatikia mbrosta mou 6orofi, mallon auto ftaiei!  :: 

I kairaia pou exo einai mia Stella 17ara. Kamia idea kaneis gia na piaso ton DiGi? Tha prepei na sikoso enan isto 7metra gia na peraso tin polikatikia.

Thanks

----------


## Marousi-city

Yparxei kapios pou na menei marousi (i konta sto marousi) gia na dokimasoume na kanoume dokimi na sindethoume?

----------


## papashark

Πρέπει να μάθεις να χρησιμοποιείς την nodedb, πήγαινε εκεί και δες ποιοί είναι ενεργοί κοντά σου...

----------


## DiGi

Το AP μου είναι στα σύνορα μαρούσι - πευκη πίσω από ένα μικρό εμπορικό κέντρο.Από το σημείο που είσαι με κυαλια αμα δεις προς πευκη στο πιο ψηλο σημειο του ορίζοντα 99% θα δεις την omni μου.

----------


## Marousi-city

Distixos gia na do peuki exo mia polikatikia mbrosta mou pou mou rixnei 2 orofous. einai 150 makria apo mena alla tha prepei me kapion tropo na sikoso tin kairaia mou 7 metra parapano!  ::  

Simera sen prolava na agoraso ton isto alla to allo s/k tha to stiso sigoura!  ::

----------


## dti

Με 7 μέτρα ιστό θα χρειαστείς εξαιρετικά καλή στήριξη που φυσικά είναι και πολύ δαπανηρή. Δε σχολιάζω το μή νόμιμο της εγκατάστασης...

Καλύτερα να ψάξεις άλλο ap στον ορίζοντα. Ολο και κάποιο awmn ap θα βρείς τώρα που ενεργοποιούνται οι κόμβοι στα Βριλίσσια. 
Υπάρχει επίσης κι ο myself στο Μαρούσι που κάποια στιγμή θα καταφέρει να στήσει πλήρως τον κόμβο του.

----------


## LimaH

Αναζητώ τον michaesi (simon AP) για πιθανή σύνδεση.
Δεν έχω καλή ορατότητα και είσαι απο τους ελάχιστους
που πιάνω καλά. Δες το pm που σου έστειλα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## michaesi

Sorry, gia lo delay alla exo na checkaro to forum kana duo bdomades.
Sou esteila pm, alla den vlepo poli grigora na exo awmn sindesi.
To AP einai gia test me filo radioerasitexni (opos esi). Molis eukeriso
tha elegxo ta logs giati exo 900+ rev C xoris H/W hack kai to link pou 
kaneis einai arketa makrino opote mporoume na vgaloume simperasmata
gia auto to problimatiko mixanaki.
An exo tpt exelixeis me link sto awmn tha se enimeroso.
Filika

----------


## papashark

> Sorry, gia lo delay alla ....


Παρακαλώ πολύ μην γράφετε με greeklish...

Φιλικά !  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από michaesi
> 
> Sorry, gia lo delay alla ....
> 
> 
> Παρακαλώ πολύ μην γράφετε με greeklish...
> 
> Φιλικά !


Δεν φτιαχνουμε κανα scriptaki na to elenxei kai na min se afinei na kaneis post? lol

Σβηστε το!!!

----------


## Nitrous

paidia kalimera, eimai kainourgios kai meno marousi kai ego konta stou douka, kia tha ithela na me boithisei kapoios na sizitisoume kapoies apories pou exo giati den ta exo poli katalavei ola, me endiaferie na steiso ena client, tha ithela poli na miliso me kapoion apo esas, an einai steilte mou pm na sinenoithoume 

euxaristo ek ton proteron.

----------


## papashark

Αγαπητέ Nitrous

Καλως όρισες στο φόρουμ του AWMN.

Μαζί με την εγγραφή σου, σου ήρθαν και οι πρώτες οδηγείες. Ακουλούθησε τες, γράψου στην nodeDB να δεις ποιός είναι κοντά σου, και έλα σε επαφή με τους κοντινούς ενεργούς κόμβους. Ειδάλλως μπορείς να πας σε κάποια από τα τοπικά meeting που πραγματοποιούνται σε διάφορες περιοχές, ή στην μηνιαία συγκέντρωση νέων την Δευτέρα 19/4.

Ακόμα καλό θα ήταν να διαβάσεις το FAQ μας.

Επήσεις να θυμάσαι ότι τα greeklish απαγορεύονται σε αυτό το forum.

----------


## Christosqwe

Μιας και υπάρχει πολύ κίνηση και ενδιαφέρον στο Maroussi δεν μαζεβώμαστε οι ΜAROUSIOTES να τα πούμε απο κοντά.......
Τhanks christos.

----------


## Christosqwe

///??????????????????////
kanenas???

----------


## andreas

Εδω ειμαστε! 
Ειναι και αλλος ενας απο Μαρουσι...
Πες μας που μενεις

----------


## nodas

Είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum. Μένω μαρούσι - θέμιδος κοντά στην εκκλησία των αγίων αναργύρων και θέλω να συνδεθώ με το δίκτυο. Είχα πρόβλημα με το login στο nodedb οπότε δεν μπορώ να δώσω το στίγμα μου. Μένω κοντά στον χρήστη andreas τον οποίο γνωρίζω.

----------


## andreas

Ο αποικος λειπει αυτες τις μερες! Μολις γυρισει ενεργησει καταλληλα  ::

----------


## nodas

Αφου τα κατάφερα με το login (πρόβλημα browser) να και το στίγμα μου:
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...hp?nodeid=2742

----------


## Christosqwe

Λοιπον έχουμε και λέμε κόμβος ΑΝΑΒΡΥΤΑ #2090
πΥΛΗ ΒΟΡΡΕ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Το AP μου είναι στα σύνορα μαρούσι - πευκη πίσω από ένα μικρό εμπορικό κέντρο.Από το σημείο που είσαι με κυαλια αμα δεις προς πευκη στο πιο ψηλο σημειο του ορίζοντα 99% θα δεις την omni μου.


Εγώ μένω κοντά στην κύμης.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπω το ΑΡ σου; Που ακριβώς είσαι;

----------


## cosmos_gr

Kalhmera paidia kai kalh anastash!!

eimai sxetika neos sto xoro kai 8a h8ela na 3ekinisw oso to dinaton poio grigora....

h 8esh mou : http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...hp?nodeid=1838
ap'oti 8a deite vriskomai polu konta ston xtreme (200m) kai ston DiGi (300m) me sigourh optiki epafh apo thn taratsa mou!!
tora apo e3oplismo skeutomai na parw to D-LINK WIRELESS ROUTER ADSL 802.11g DI-624+ (mesa sthn eudomada 8a exw ena gia test).
kai 8a h8ela na mou peite an 8a xriastw kai kamia keraia px: mia D-LINK OMNIDIRECTIONAL 5dBi einai arketh??
(h apostash mexri thn taratsa mou einai peripou 10m)
kai genika oti allo pisteuete oti xriazetai ...
euxaristw polu...

Ante kai kalo souvlisma!!!

----------


## papashark

1) Δεν γράφουμε με greeklish

2) Δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς με το 624+ με τους άλλους

3) Δεν βάζουμε ομνι

4) *Ο συνδιασμός 624+ με όμνι, αυτό που θα καταφέρει σύγουρα είναι να κλείσει την περιοχή ! ΞΕΧΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ* !


5) Ρίξε λίγο διάβασμα στο φόρουμ.

6) Προτίμησε να αγοράσεις πιάτο με feeder, και ένα Linksys wrt54g.

----------


## cosmos_gr

οκ !!!  :: 
Ακυρώσαμε το 624+ και την OMNI και προχωράμε με το Linksys WRT54G.

Διάβασμα στο Forum ρίχνω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ!!!  ::   ::  
Αν και έλεγα να βάλω GRID διάβασα κάποια πράγματα που έχεις γράψει (papashark) και άλλαξα γνώμη!! οπότε για το πιάτο: http://www.wirelesslan.gr/specs/T-PA.21.LAN.htm
αυτό είναι καλό?
αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι άλλο και αν γίνετε λίγο πιο οικονομικό ...

----------


## jabarlee

Δες λίγο στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες για πιάτο + feeder του Stelios_1540

----------


## cosmos_gr

Thanks!!! Την έκανα την παραγγελία!
και τωρα περιμένουμε......

----------


## xrg

Καλημέρα, είμαι κι εγώ στο Μαρούσι, περιοχή ΚΑΤ. Ενδιαφέρομαι να στήσω (χαλαρά βέβαια) κόμβο εδώ..
Ακόμα δεν έχω σοβαρό εξοπλισμό, και δεν εχω αποφασίσει τι λεφτά θα ρίξω. Όλα τα συζητάμε βέβαια..

----------


## racer

Δές το meeting εδώ: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6568

----------

